# Sub for Gallo D'Avia



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I would appreciate some advice on a sub for my family room. Understand that I must get the least obtrusive sub because this room is mostly for company and since I have several other rooms for music, this one is for a new on-the-wall HDTV and my wife gets her way in this room. I bought the Gallos D'Avias because she approved them and it turns out they are really quite remarkable. Very detailed with realistic voices and strings. I have a Hsu VTF-3.2 in another system and like their subs and customer service. Gallo makes two subs that are matched but I have never heard them. I also like SVS for their customer service and great reviews. The D'Avia will only go down to 100Hz before they begin to drop off and there is nothing below 80Hz. I need a sub that is unobtrusive, extends from 25 Hz to 100 Hz, is musical as well as for movies, and is reliable. I would like to keep the cost below $700. Impossible? Maybe, but I am open to any and all suggestions. Candidates are Hsu VTF-1 or VTF-2 (veneer), SVS PB-12 NSD, Gallo TR-2. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I would like and trust the SVS PB-12 NSD but you can get smaller sealed subs like an SB-12 Plus which are not as obtrusive. 

But for movies we really need to know your room size (in cubic feet WxLxH). A small sealed sub may not be the best for movies. But the ported ones which work better for larger rooms are much bigger. Some rooms might really need a pair of PB12-NSD's or a dual driver PB12-Plus/2 to get enough bass level for movies.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



tgrisham said:


> ... I must get the least obtrusive sub because this room is mostly for company and since I have several other rooms for music, this one is for a new on-the-wall HDTV and my wife gets her way in this room.
> ...


I agree with what Bob suggested, and I just want to add that if you find out that a small sub will not work well and you end up getting a big sub, you can get creative and maybe use it as a coffeee table ... :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. The room is large with a cathedral ceiling, about 13' by 18'. Again, I can deal with the lack of deep bass at good volumes as long as I get good bass for music. Thanks, again.


----------

